# A Guide on Growing Hops in Your Apartment



## Econwatson (8/3/13)

Hi guys!

Saw this and thought people might be interested!

http://www.newschoolbeer.com/2012/03/how-to-grow-hops-in-your-apartment.html

If you're an apartment dweller like me, it makes for interesting reading. Maybe I'll try it one day!


----------



## PacNorWest (8/3/13)

saw this on the sub reddit yesterday.... its too long to spring!


----------

